# Stop Watching Us! Speaking Out Against Unwarranted Spying by the NSA



## SeaBreeze (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## Warrigal (Oct 26, 2013)

Suspicionless surveillance says it all IMO.
It is a sinister development.
This is the kind of big government that needs to be kept in check, not national health care.

The trouble is, the more technology advances, the easier it is for Big Brother to become real.
The question, "Who watches the watchers?" is extremely important and needs to be clearly answered.


----------



## That Guy (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## Michael. (Oct 28, 2013)

.



.​


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 28, 2013)

Mr Sulu, arm photon torpedoes.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Oct 28, 2013)

This government is spiraling out of control at warp speed.  They have realized that people are weak, uninformed and apathetic. They are using this to seize control of our lives.  I fear this sleeping giant will wake up too late!


----------



## That Guy (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 28, 2013)

The government has used George Orwell's book 1984 as an instruction manual, and advanced technology has assisted it with its goals...

http://dangerousfreedom.hubpages.com/hub/George-Orwell-predicted-the-future

http://www.orwell.ru/a_life/USA/english/e_oprt

Letter from George about why he wrote the book...
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2013/08/12/george-orwell-s-letter-on-why-he-wrote-1984.html


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Ozarkgal (Oct 28, 2013)

That Guy said:


>



 Well, so much for that I guess....It was a good idea while it lasted!


----------



## atwhatcost (Oct 28, 2013)

Hmm, yet Google and Facebook being able to track you whenever you're online doesn't bother you?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 28, 2013)

Being tracked by Google does bother/annoy me, when I search for anything, I end up seeing ads for that product on every webpage I visit.  I've been thinking about it for awhile, and I'll probably be switching to Startpage.com to use as my default search engine.  It is private and your IP address is not seen on the searches.  They're also supposed to provide free email that's also private.  People who use gmail, should get used to the fact that all of their emails and attachments involved, are easily seen by Google and shared with whomever Google want to share them with, and the person they're corresponding with...even if they don't have a gmail address.  As far as Facebook, never belonged and never will.


----------



## nan (Oct 28, 2013)

I wont go on face book,dont use google,and I wont use credit cards or sign up for any store bonus cards where they want to know your personal details,the government already knows too much about us now.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Oct 28, 2013)

atwhatcost said:


> Hmm, yet Google and Facebook being able to track you whenever you're online doesn't bother you?



 Not sure who you are directing your comment at, but yes it bothers me also. To the point, in fact that I refuse to participate in Twitter, Facebook, etc. Google annoys me and there is general information that can be tracked such as things you may be interested in, but it is not as invasive as the social medias which the government is heavily using to glean bucket loads of personal information, such as of late, data basing people with mental or depression issues and media members health related information. 

I don't miss an opportunity to pass this type of information on to my social media loving friends, cautioning them...and yes, they also mine discussion groups, so if you are on the net communicating, you are a target.  Heck, there will probably be a black SUV coming down my driveway in the morning, or one of them thar pesky IRS audits for Christmas.

Let's face it, if you are living and breathing in the United States today, you are being tracked, monitored , categorized, videoed or labeled for some data base or another.  While not just handing your private lives over on the social media sites is a good idea, there are plenty of other ways Big Bro has to collect your information.

http://freebeacon.com/government-mining-social-media-for-information-on-health-behavior/

The NSA is not building this monstrosity in Utah to store lolly pops in..this is according to the NSA *"for the good of the people."*  Yeah, right...now where was that bridge in the desert I was going to sell?   http://nsa.gov1.info/utah-data-center/

This is an informative article on the great Utah spy center:     http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2012/03/ff_nsadatacenter/all/

Of all the government agencies, including the IRS, NSA is the one that is on it's way to becoming way too powerful and invasive.


----------



## GDAD (Oct 28, 2013)

You can go right back to McCarthyism, the spying has always been around in one way or another.
With the advent of 911 it will be more prevalent. Doesn't surprise me at all.:2cents:


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 29, 2013)

It is often said that if you aren't doing anything wrong you shouldn't worry. I think they're missing the point.

The Fourth Amendment is truly on life support. The power that this "data center" possesses is truly terrifying, having the ability to monitor billions of people's everyday conversations and 'Net postings. But unless you live a life totally devoid of any but in-person verbal communication you're going to be subject to this unwarranted surveillance. 

Sure, Google, Facebook etc. are guilty of sleeping with the enemy (scary how the term "enemy" rolls off the tongue so easily when referring to one's government) but those are just the tip of the iceberg. Emails are more troubling, and the characterization of the "dark web" as being evil incarnate _does_ smack of McCarthyism. 

The only hope I see at this point is that the old cops-and-robbers-effect takes over: as the cops catch up to the crooks and their use of new tools and techniques, the crooks will find new ways to do what they do. Similarly, we have to hope that new technologies will be developed to evade and elude these powerful spies.


----------



## That Guy (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Ozarkgal (Oct 29, 2013)

SifuPhil says:  





> It is often said that if you aren't doing anything wrong you shouldn't worry. I think they're missing the point.



Boy, do I hate it when I hear someone say this.  This immediately tells me they are of the uninformed masses that are freely giving away their 4th amendment rights.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 29, 2013)

:iagree:


----------



## basefare (Oct 29, 2013)

Well  it should upset Americans. The NSA is out of control, doing whatever they want. No one is watching the watchers. Our constitution is being squeezed and walked around and nobody seems to mind.


----------

